# Design your perfect shop/range



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, let's say you were going to open up a gun shop with an indoor firing range. What would make it perfect to you? Merchandise you'd focus on (besides guns), length of range, etc. Design it!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, here is the basic design I came up with...










Seriously though, I don't know enough about running a gunshop, or pistol range to comment on the design of either. but I would make sure to stock right wing/libertarian literature.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Ok, here is the basic design I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Before I even considered what I'd sell or how I'd lay out my range, I'd place my emphasis on _knowledgeable employees_. Far, far too many times I've been in gun shops only to hear the most ignorant, misinformed crap come spewing from the salesperson's mouth. I imagine most of us here have had similar experiences. I'd extend it from the counter people to the instructors, too. I have seen some fantastic local instructors, and some who barely knew which end of a pistol to hold.

While I'm dreaming, give me a clean, comfortable, brightly-lit retail showroom that stocks high-quality products (and no, not just Glocks!). Give me a range of at least 25 yards with 360 degree bullet absorption that will contain rifle rounds. Give me a simulator of some type, like Range 2000 or an updated FATS. Give me the very best ventilation system money can buy.

I'd stock ammo and "carry systems" (holsters, belts, mag carriers, holster handbags, etc.), of course. Also related goodies like folding knives and flashlights. The market would probably force me to carry "tactical" stuff, though I don't much care for it. I'd carry books, though mainly instructional texts versus political propaganda.

And I'd probably go out of business within a year.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Knowledgeable Employees*

That's funny you should mention that about knowledgeable employees.
A couple of nights ago while at the local Wally World, I decided to pick up a couple of boxes of ammo.
After checking the display, I walked up to the clerk and said: "I need some practice ammo. May I have a Value box of .38s and one of 9mm?"
His reply was something like..."Whoa, I don't know what those are." I walked over to the case and said' "One of these, and one of those",(pointing).


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd expect that at WalMart. At a gun shop though, the counter people should know what they are talking about.

I'm inclined to believe that this gripe isn't limited to gun stores though. A while ago when I bought my last car, I'm sure I knew much more about the cars on the showroom floor than the salesman did. Of course, I'd researched the topic a bit, but if you're in the business of hawking widgets, you should know your widgets I think.

As regards designing a gun shop; I'd be content to find a clean one, with enough knowledgable counter folks, that have enough of an inventory that they don't feel the need to steer you toward the gun they have rather than the gun you are interested in. A good selection of used firearms is a plus too.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> That's funny you should mention that about knowledgeable employees.
> A couple of nights ago while at the local Wally World, I decided to pick up a couple of boxes of ammo.
> After checking the display, I walked up to the clerk and said: "I need some practice ammo. May I have a Value box of .38s and one of 9mm?"
> His reply was something like..."Whoa, I don't know what those are." I walked over to the case and said' "One of these, and one of those",(pointing).


Oh, I've had something similar although possibly more brain melting happen at a major sporting goods place. He knew which ones were the .40s, but he couldn't tell me if the cases were brass, aluminum, or steel. EVEN AFTER WE OPENED THE BOX! He opens it and says, "Can you tell?" Um, yeah buddy, I can tell.

I would have the employees covered, not a problem.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll go with Alaskan_Viking idea but add the strip club. Just don't tell my wife.:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ok, let's say you were going to open up a gun shop with an indoor firing range. What would make it perfect to you? Merchandise you'd focus on (besides guns), length of range, etc. Design it!


This is what my son and I would take about all the time before going into the army. I did put plans to paper for an out door rifle and pistol range that I could afford with the proper property. I'll share them when I can find them. I showed them to the owner of the range I go to now and he said he would pay me for them when he is able to buy the land behind him. Each bench will have a monitor with the ability to see your target at 50, 100, 200, 300 and 500 Yards. My idea on changing the targets I will not show because it is ingenious.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'll go with Alaskan_Viking idea but add the strip club. Just don't tell my wife.:mrgreen:


Oh, I have a whole idea for a girls with guns bar. Not completely a strip club, but mostly women dancing with guns. I have a feeling it would be a hit. :anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, I have a whole idea for a girls with guns bar. Not completely a strip club, but mostly women dancing with guns. I have a feeling it would be a hit. :anim_lol:


Oh yaaaaa!:smt023

:buttkick: That's me on the left-my wife on the right.:buttkick:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We started looking into building a small range. Got as far as buying the NRA manual, talking to some range owners, and even talked to an architect in Arizono who is presenting at NRA in October on starting your own range.

We decided it was going to be too much ... 

... Too much money to build and way to much work to run, considering where we are in our lives. 

Maybe 10 or 20 years ago.

Besides, I've noticed that the guys who own these places never seem to go out and actually shoot. They're too busy making sure the range/gun shop is running smoothly.

Now, a piece of property outside of town with a small range for personal use, that might be different. :smt033

WM


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, Mike Barham and Alaskan Viking both make well thought out proposals for the perfect gun shop/range. Mike, that sounds like an AWESOME store.

But...

Sorry Mike, I'm hanging with the Viking. I would like to make two teeny-weenie suggestions. One, I think there should be free beer. Two, I think there should be a poke her.....er, that is... poker room.:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Oh yaaaaa!:smt023
> 
> :buttkick: That's me on the left-my wife on the right.:buttkick:


Oh, bring the wife! I'd have a section for women, too. Haven't gotten it completely thought out yet, but probably something with men in various uniforms. She'd be too busy to kick you in the rear.


----------

